# Calling owners of male dogs...



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Most will tell you they need the hair at the end as kind of a wick to direct the flow to keep it from getting on their legs. I have always found it not to be true with my dogs and the hair at the end just gets gross! Personally I have always kept it shaved on my dogs and also a small patch right in front of it. My sisters Coton has a horrible time with this as well. Makes for a stinky dog! But I do think it is a common problem


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I shave Sunny's penis and the area around and in front, as well.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks - these men eh??? :wink:


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Some advice please!
> I have noticed that Pushkin is getting wee on his belly and legs as he seems to walk away from doing a pee before it has "shut off" if you know what I mean.
> 
> So my question is... should I be shaving his tinky-wink???
> ...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I used to snip the hair off the end of Beau's dangly bits when I groomed him and shaved the belly and down the inside of the legs.

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use my clippers and shave the hair on, around and in front of my Poodle boys'_ tinky dinks _(lol) but NOT right down to the skin on the _tinky dink. _I just sort of swipe the clippers through mid air but close to get it very short and close. Only Matisse seems to get it on the back side of his front leg. (usually only the right pastern for some reason) If a lot gets there, I'll just hold his paw under the faucet. I don't notice anything getting anywhere else. I don't see that Maurice has that issue.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Some advice please!
> 
> I have noticed that Pushkin is getting wee on his belly and legs as he seems to walk away from doing a pee before it has "shut off" if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


I shave it. I use a 15 and clean up with a 40.

You can try clipping the belly hair shorter to see if that helps too.

For the legs, you can use pee pants, clip the legs shorter, or just rinse the legs as needed.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

This thread reminds me of a groomer's blog I just read... great read and lots to learn! She once had an intact male Terrier as a regular... the owner inststed the tiddlywink hairs be left as is! Of all the reasons, to guide the pee to the ground!!

*ahem* The groomer made it quite clear, although in much more polite terms than I can manage, that every time the Terrier came for a trim his intact boy's macho juice had thoroughly marinated his willy goatee! :ahhhhh: Quite clearly the owner was not willing to take the measures one must take to keep wee-wee furnishings outside the realms of public nuisance *brr*

The groomer wrote that she has usually shaves male dog tummies up to the lower edge of the sternum to keep things more sanitary and stray sprinkles easy to wipe off.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely a common male dog problem! I've tried shaving Begley's penis as well as leaving some hair there, and, frankly, I found it didn't make a difference to the problem except for leaving some gross hair to deal with later. I now shave that area every time I cut his hair.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Just be glad you don't have horses! My old riding school had a big jug of lube for the geldings... %D


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad Blue isn't the only smelly fella. I've been bathing him at least once a week, but I hadn't thought of using baby wipes after every trip outside. I'd read the advice to leave hair on the penis to direct urine toward the ground, but that isn't working, so I'll ask the groomer to clean up his belly, too. We've had male dogs before, but I don't remember any of them having an odor like this.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh no! You mean this might continue?

Jupiter, my 13 year old mini poo, never had any of these problems. But big little (14 weeks, but already 23 pounds) Pericles, my puppy spoo, makes quite a mess on his back and front legs. Of course he still squats; he hasn't progressed to leg lifting. I had thought that when he hit puberty this wouldn't be a problem anymore!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

marialydia said:


> Oh no! You mean this might continue?
> 
> Jupiter, my 13 year old mini poo, never had any of these problems. But big little (14 weeks, but already 23 pounds) Pericles, my puppy spoo, makes quite a mess on his back and front legs. Of course he still squats; he hasn't progressed to leg lifting. I had thought that when he hit puberty this wouldn't be a problem anymore!


Tiger never got better. Even though he lifts his leg,
All it does is direct the stream to the front leg on that side. It helps to keep his legs clipped short and to make sure he's well hydrated


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks folks!

I have now given him a good shave down below - interesting experience for us both LOL - and a good clean up. 

He doesn't often lift a leg just half squats but kind of wanders off before the tap is fully off so it is his back legs that catch the drips but it was the hair around the exit that was getting really gross.

Baby wipes on the shopping list, and cosmetic pads with water on for now!

Thanks as always for the advice


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

At 2 years old, Begley's not as bad about it as he used to be, so maybe there's hope that it will continue to get better?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang, did I for once get lucky and end up with the only male dog that doesn't pee on himself? Beau is rather fastidious by nature, and he does a nice deep squat, so the stream goes right to the ground every time. I do wish he'd stay in one place while going poo, though. He sometimes likes to (awkwardly) wander around a bit, which can complicate pickup.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon at 5 sometimes squats and sometimes lifts his leg half way up, he is such a lazy boy. He never gets himself wet either. We lucked out.?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Oh no! You mean this might continue?
> 
> Jupiter, my 13 year old mini poo, never had any of these problems. But big little (14 weeks, but already 23 pounds) Pericles, my puppy spoo, makes quite a mess on his back and front legs. Of course he still squats; he hasn't progressed to leg lifting. I had thought that when he hit puberty this wouldn't be a problem anymore!


Blue is 5 months old. He first lifted his leg at 10 weeks, now does it more often than not, but whether he squats or hikes that leg, he gets it on himself. If he doesn't squirt his legs, he steps in the puddle as he walks away.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

JudyD said:


> If he doesn't squirt his legs, he steps in the puddle as he walks away.


Yes!!!! Ha!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My boy is a neat freak so we don't have that problem. I don't leave a wick on him but I do shave his tummy, kind of like a heart shape. He lifts his leg to pee and he rotates a little bit to make sure he doesn't step on the puddle when he lands. He uses a potty turf on the balcony and he always poops before pees so that he won't have to step on the wet grass. Oh, and when my friend's dog is here, Nickel always pees before his friend does so that he won't step on the wet grass.

Did I tell you he's OCD?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Dang, did I for once get lucky and end up with the only male dog that doesn't pee on himself? Beau is rather fastidious by nature, and he does a nice deep squat, so the stream goes right to the ground every time. I do wish he'd stay in one place while going poo, though. He sometimes likes to (awkwardly) wander around a bit, which can complicate pickup.



Apollo is the same way, kinda..

He squats down close to the grass but starts rising lifting up 1 leg slowly. and sometimes he alternates legs while still peeing! But he doesn't get any pee on him ! 

I guess I'm lucky too!!!!!!! 

Both of them hate poop too! If they accidentally were to step on poop they start limping and shaking that one leg and start drooling and basically beg me to clean it LOL

I have videos of them playing fetch if the ball falls near a poop they won't pick the ball up!! LOL and just stare at it.. 

It makes me have to keep it all picked up .. Nice and clean yard, so they can play LOL


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Brooks is a horrible leg pee-er as well. For him, it didn't matter if we kept the hair longer or shaved on his bits, so we do the latter (since it at least looks cleaner) I just wash his legs a lot


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Y'all never cease to timely post an issue pertinent to Zach and I- he is nearly 5 months old and I've been snipping the hair on the end of his penis short for a month or so. He doesn't smell so much as stays damp for a bit, and since after his morning outing he (and I!) enjoy a morning cuddle on the bed, having him dry is nicer .

Laughing, here, at all the alternative terms. Nothing seems to dangle much yet, and I've left the hair on the testicles. (The "boys"?). Oh, well, no matter. If I need specifics I'll ask for anatomical terms.

Thanks for the hints. I'll be clipping the belly (and feet/lower legs)close as he gets larger and it starts to rain here. Hadn't occurred to me to use baby wipes!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this question. Oliver is my first boy dog so the question has come up here too. He squats and lifts his leg, just depends on his mood I guess .

I use unscented baby wipes-tear one in two as we come in from a potty trip and say "tummy" and he stands while I wipe his uhm what did you say? winky dinky? Yeah, that LOL. Then I fold it over and say "bummy" and clean under his tail a bit. Just in case. Sometimes he does step in the puddle accidentally, so that's a quick paw wash in the sink.


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

*As a groomer,*

I shave the sheath, the entire belly area AROUND the sheath, and about a blade's width (2"?) in front of the sheath. I do this with my adult intact Mini as well, and will with our new baby. With Shih Tzu (which I show), we DO leave the "wick" or they make a complete mess of themselves every time they go. My boys get their bellies powdered with cornstartch baby powder after every trip to potty and then it's brushed through. Helps keep them dry and smelling nice.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well he's now smelling nicely of Aloe Vera... it was either that or Lavender as I couldn't find any unscented baby wipes!!!

Getting some strange looks from some other male dogs though... :wink:

I was surprised how much residual urine there was on the sheath even though he's shaved down now - so I guess less on the carpet! Or his tummy... or my knee...


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

So happy to come across this post!

Axel is our first male spoo so all of his peeing on himself is new to us! Ugh

Our females were so neat and tidy in comparison. I had no idea anout this unique male trait!

I will be purchasing baby wipes as recommended. I already am shaving his dinger and the hair in front, up to the rib age, however that doesn't prevent him from squirting his front legs or walking into the stream. Stinky boy! Haha


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Axeldog, it is not unique to males. Misha is a little piggy and gets pee all over her, around her girl parts and on the insides of her hocks every time she pee's. It is because she practically sits all the way down to pee. I had to buy a thing called a UGO dog, works great for a female, probably not so much for a male.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

My chihuahua female gets pee all down the insides of her back legs and I have to do a bottom wash frequently. 

My boy does a good job of staying clean. I shave the hair off the sheath, and do not leave a pee string at the opening anymore. He licks it off after he pees (maybe that's why his teeth get so gross, ew). 
He also lifts his legs and has fairly good aim. Phew. 

He's intact also, and I leave a "toupee" around the danglies because I do not want to see the nice, bright pink boys, myself.

How many code words can we use for private parts? LOL


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

so tell me, do I shave the 'boys' or leave them hairy? So confused! I don't care to see them either


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I leave "it" be.. And just trim it a bit... 
It seems to guide the stream straight down to the ground


----------

